# Quick help; Argus C3



## eric-holmes (Sep 30, 2010)

Is this a cool vintage camera? Fixable if in non-working condition? I found on for $10 and a telephoto and wide angle lens. It has a 50mm lens on it. The other lenses are extra.


----------



## eric-holmes (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Buckster (Sep 30, 2010)

Very common, lovingly known as "the brick", most collectors seem to have at least one of them.  Many, if not most, are still in working condition.  $10 is generally about the going rate, depending on condition.  The addition of extra lenses for it is a sweet bonus indeed.

See this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/collectors-corner/122599-argus-camera-thread-post-those-pics.html


----------



## eric-holmes (Sep 30, 2010)

They have an exposure meter too made by Argus. Hmmm


----------



## eric-holmes (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm thinking I may pick up the meter too. I mean why not? I searched the Internet and couldn't find much about them. It may be more rare.


----------



## Proteus617 (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't bother with the meter, there is no shoe on the top deck on your Argus.  I'm a big fan of old selenium meters, but the Argus meters have not aged well.  I've never run into one that is still functional. Instead of the meter, get yourself one of these for your other focal lengths.  Scroll down for the clip on accessory finder for the side and telephoto lenses.


----------



## eric-holmes (Sep 30, 2010)

This light meter is like the one here (3rd or 4th down). It also comes with the low light booster, leather case and neck strap. It's not made to shoe mount.


----------



## compur (Oct 1, 2010)

Most (possibly all) Argus meters were made in Germany by Metrawatt who
also made meters for Leica. They are nice meters and, if working reasonably 
accurately, are worth owning in my opinion.

A good website for vintage meters in general is here:
James's Light Meter Collection


----------



## eric-holmes (Oct 1, 2010)

I just don't know if it's working. But for $8, wth?


----------

